# Juilliard Audition Pieces



## SenorTearduct

Below is the first movement of a piano concerto, While in this movement the piano is not "featured" in time the point of this Concerto as an entity is to display the cubist growth of an impressionistic idea.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mccade-smith%2Fpiano-concerto-no-1-in-g

This piece is a choral work in which the text is very personal. I wrote it myself.

Aureum cordis
nolite detrahere me genuit,
in frigore et tenebris,
LATIBULUM in diabolo.

tres o pia!
In servitute positus sum
Animalia enim mentiri
ubi semel mactati.
pectus facit mentiri te
turpes meum animum?
excaecatio est lux.
Si modo dormit,
somnum
somnum
et morietur.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mccade-smith%2Faureum-cordis

The final piece is from a movement in a Requiem that I submitted for the davidson scholarship, the text I also wrote myself in detestation with the Mourning and Salvation ideologies of a requiem. This movement is personally symbolic of taking the pain associated with death and using it in the process of reflection.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mccade-smith%2Fmihi-sana-rem-et-amor

If anyone wants a score feel free to ask me!
Its been a long time since I've been on the forum, its nice to see the changes, and interesting to see how everyone has evolved throughout the years past. 

Happy Listening!


----------



## Aramis

There are some nice moments in piano concerto (fine winds in the opening) but also many that sound like Conan movie soundtrack - certainly too much timpani to my taste, you use it like all those soundtrack writers. Not as substitute adding dramaticism but as something that I would describe as "barbaric drums of war". It's full of it in movie/games soundtrack and I don't like it. Piano enterance at 0:48 or so is a bit clumsy. 

Two choral pieces have nice, contemplative character, I can't go too concrete though since it's impossible to follow the text and guess what part of it those "MMMMM" stand for at the moment.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I would love to see a score before I say anything more.


----------



## SenorTearduct

Thank you both for your help so far!
emiellucifuge here are the scores!

Aureum Cordis

Mihi Sana Rem et Amor (page 12)


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thanks Senor, is there no score for the first piece?


----------



## SenorTearduct

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...pbnxtY2NhZGVzbWl0aHxneDo1MTRiNjRhMTVhZGM2OTRm

Sorry lol


----------



## SenorTearduct

Will that do?


----------

